# Question



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

Can someone tell me what is going on there on the window and how to fix it? I've never encountered it before. The Muntin (thanks google) pieces are made up of a thin piece of wood with what looks/feels like some sort of filler on each side making the muntin look triangular. It is this filler which is coming apart.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its called window glazing putty. Check your local hardware store.





Libertine said:


> Can someone tell me what is going on there on the window and how to fix it? I've never encountered it before. The Muntin (thanks google) pieces are made up of a thin piece of wood with what looks/feels like some sort of filler on each side making the muntin look triangular. It is this filler which is coming apart.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate to ask are you a painter? Most painters should of encountered window glaze before?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW!---I hope you are still in the estimating portion of this job, because if you don't know about glazing you will lose your shirt, pants and bow tie trying to bid it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

*DIYER :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: *


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

8 out of 10 exteriors I do has glazing on them.  

Scrape it out, dust it, and re-apply. Best to go work with somebody who is experienced in window glazing to learn how to do it properly or you can make what's supposed to come out looking new look worse than it did.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

.........when I see a job to glaze all of the windows .....I keep on driving!:scooter:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> .........when I see a job to glaze all of the windows .....I keep on driving!:scooter:


:yes:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys are crazy. I love glazing. Takes forever to do a nice job, but I find it to be a relaxing day. Just sit up on a pick & mold putty all day. If they're willing to pay, I'm willing to sit & relax. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd rather pluck my nose hairs


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

Window glazing compound, thanks! I thought it was all wood.

Yeah, i've only been painting for two years on newer repaints. I just went out on my own and know i have a lot to learn. Im honest about my lvl of experience with custumers though, they all know when its my first time doing something...



HomeGuardPaints said:


> WOW!---I hope you are still in the estimating portion of this job, because if you don't know about glazing you will lose your shirt, pants and bow tie trying to bid it.


...i had been considering painting in the nude (interior) for an extra fee.... :cowboy: 

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JMCP said:


> You guys are crazy. I love glazing. Takes forever to do a nice job, but I find it to be a relaxing day. Just sit up on a pick & mold putty all day. If they're willing to pay, I'm willing to sit & relax. :thumbup:


I'm with you on the glazing. Last year I glazed my first windows. I am such a perfectionist when it comes to this kind of stuff. It was right up my alley. It can be a challenge if you don't have an eye for a straight edge and keeping consistent with your angle on all sides is fun. I'd do it again.:yes:

btw, your local SW sells glazing putty. 

J


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

*Glazing Rules!!*

Man, I miss glazing. I never run into single pane dinosaur windows anymore. Glazing was always the provence of the fussy perfectionist painter. Often, he was the arrogant, know-it-all jerk of the crew, so I fit right in. The only part I hated was waiting so long for it to skin and cure. 
Cheers to Libertine's brass getting out there and learning as it goes, being honest all the while. Not a single one of us started out knowing it all. As long as you are willing to make whatever sacrifices are necessary to finish the job well, there is nothing wrong with inexperience.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

AALory said:


> Often, he was the arrogant, know-it-all jerk of the crew


Yep that's me! :thumbup:


----------

